# RARP (Reciprocal Advance Reservation Priority)



## puppymommo (Jan 8, 2018)

I just wanted to clear up some misinformation about RARP posted on a different thread. The reason I am not replying on the original thread is that the thread is in response to a newbie question and I think the RARP issue is just confusing to the OP.

Anyway, it was stated that "if you are VIP Gold or Platinum you get some RARP reservation transactions. But that takes a minimum of 700,000 points bought directly from Wyndham for Gold or 1,000,000 points for Platinum." This in incorrect. RARP is not based on the size of contract and is not limited to VIP ownership. For example, I  own a 154,000 biennial resale contract at Wyndham Kingsgate. It gives me RARP at Wyndham Pagosa.


----------



## ausman (Jan 8, 2018)

Reciprocal not reverse is what you are referring to.?


----------



## Braindead (Jan 8, 2018)

puppymommo said:


> I just wanted to clear up some misinformation about RARP posted on a different thread. The reason I am not replying on the original thread is that the thread is in response to a newbie question and I think the RARP issue is just confusing to the OP.
> 
> Anyway, it was stated that "if you are VIP Gold or Platinum you get some RARP reservation transactions. But that takes a minimum of 700,000 points bought directly from Wyndham for Gold or 1,000,000 points for Platinum." This in incorrect. RARP is not based on the size of contract and is not limited to VIP ownership. For example, I  own a 154,000 biennial resale contract at Wyndham Kingsgate. It gives me RARP at Wyndham Pagosa.


The other thread was specifically about Clearwater Beach. I thought all of us could agree on that


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 8, 2018)

Reverse?   Clear as mud. 
I tried Reciprocal ARP for this resort (Clearwater).  No success. So the anecdotal evidence suggests Braindead is accurate


----------



## Avislo (Jan 8, 2018)

You may want to try a RARP by calling in and reporting that you could not do it and see if they can do it for you.  I just checked again with slightly different dates and it is still working for me.

2. Check-In DateDec 07, 2018
3. Checkout DateDec 14, 2018
4. Unit1 Bedroom Deluxe

7 Nights For
224,000 Points


----------



## erniecrews (Jan 8, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Reverse?   Clear as mud.
> I tried Reciprocal ARP for this resort (Clearwater).  No success. So the anecdotal evidence suggests Braindead is accurate


I just queried Clearwater  starting Jan 8th 2019 and there was plenty of availability for Presidential Reserve, but nothing else.


----------



## jerrybev (Jan 8, 2018)

I do not understand what reverse ARP is about.  Can someone please explain it? 
also does it reply to all resorts?   We are platinum. 
thank you, Jerrybev


----------



## Avislo (Jan 8, 2018)

ARP is advanced reservation priority and RARP is reciprocal advanced reservation priority (the actual names of what you are asking about).  The use of the word "reverse" was used by a understandable mistake it was meant to be reciprocal and not reverse.  The terms meanings are in the Club Wyndham plus directory.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 8, 2018)

jerrybev said:


> I do not understand what reverse ARP is about.  Can someone please explain it?
> also does it reply to all resorts?   We are platinum.
> thank you, Jerrybev



Everyone in Club Wyndham can book 0-10 months out.

In general ARP is the ability to book a resort you own at during the ARP booking window of 10-13 months out.
In general RARP is a VIP benefit that allows VIP members to book at almost any Club Wyndham resort they do not own at, at the 10-11 month mark.

In the course of this discussion, it has come out that that certain contracts exist that have RARP rights at another resort. If those are RARP or ARP is a little cloudy, but it enables them to book during the ARP window without being a VIP member.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 8, 2018)

erniecrews said:


> I just queried Clearwater  starting Jan 8th 2019 and there was plenty of availability for Presidential Reserve, but nothing else.



Presidential Reserve is a unique booking circumstance that allows booking up to 12 months (seems to be working up to 14 months even though  it shouldn't) at other PR resorts in PR rooms.  So it's not the true test of RARP.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 8, 2018)

Hope the following clears up the little cloud on the issue of "If those are RARP or ARP is a little cloudy".

-  Go to your on line account.
-  Click ownership details.
-  Click on contract number.
-  If there is a RARP associated with the contract number a header will appear that states   "RECIPROCAL RESORTS _More Information".
-  Under the heading, the RARP resort name will appear.
_

USE YEAR END DATE xxxxxxxxxxx  POINTS OWNED  xxxxxxxxxxx CONTRACT DETAILS Reciprocal ARP, UDI
OWNERS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
HOME RESORT




 Wyndham Smoky Mountains
Sevierville, TN

RECIPROCAL RESORTS
_More Information_
 Wyndham Ocean Boulevard 
North Myrtle Beach ,SC


----------



## OutSkiing (Jan 8, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Everyone in Club Wyndham can book 0-10 months out.
> 
> In general ARP is the ability to book a resort you own at during the ARP booking window of 10-13 months out.
> In general RARP is a VIP benefit that allows VIP members to book at almost any Club Wyndham resort they do not own at, at the 10-12 month mark.
> ...



I second this answer.  And add (from a prior thread) that those 'certain contracts that have RARP rights at another resort' probably came into existence as an extra incentive to sell certain resorts perhaps because the contract being sold was not ready to occupy yet do the single resort RARP rider was added on.

Also, for the gold / platinum kind of RARP, I can confirm that as of mid 2017 after the new site came up, nobody not even owner care or Wyndham IT could make a RARP reservation.  They claimed to be fixing the problem but the RARP reservation window passed for our travel dates before it was fixed.  Didn't matter to us because we got our reservation in the 10 month window anyway.

Bob


----------



## Avislo (Jan 8, 2018)

VIP Reciprocal ARP (Gold and Platinum) reservation window is 10 to 11 months.  Please see page 344 of the member's directory.


----------



## Dave Landry (Jan 8, 2018)

puppymommo said:


> I just wanted to clear up some misinformation about RARP posted on a different thread. The reason I am not replying on the original thread is that the thread is in response to a newbie question and I think the RARP issue is just confusing to the OP.
> 
> Anyway, it was stated that "if you are VIP Gold or Platinum you get some RARP reservation transactions. But that takes a minimum of 700,000 points bought directly from Wyndham for Gold or 1,000,000 points for Platinum." This in incorrect. RARP is not based on the size of contract and is not limited to VIP ownership. For example, I  own a 154,000 biennial resale contract at Wyndham Kingsgate. It gives me RARP at Wyndham Pagosa.


It's reciprocal because your contract was probably originally purchased from sales at Pagosa. VIP accounts get RARP at many locations not just one.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

ARP is Advance Reservation Priority at 11-13 months out at your home resort, or with CWA inventory for those with CWA.  Presidential Reserve ARP gives you access to PR units at your home resort from 13-14 months (technically 11-14 months).

There are basically 3 kinds of RARP (Reciprocal ARP):
1. RARP on certain deeded contracts allows you ARP 11 months out at a named resort. I have a Bonnet Creek contract that gives me RARP at the Branson Meadows resort and another BC contract that gives me RARP at Nashville. The membership directory does not discuss this type of RARP, but it now shows up under your ownership on the new system when you have it on your contract.
2. VIP RARP (Gold [1 per yr] and Platinum [2 per yr]) that allows  you limited RARP reservations at 11 months other Wyndham resorts. This is the "official" definition of RARP in the last published membership directory.
3. Presidential Reserve RARP allows you to use your PR points to make RARP reservations at 11-12 months for PR units at resorts other than your home resort.  This is discussed under the PR section of the last directory, but not under the definition.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 8, 2018)

Avislo said:


> VIP Reciprocal ARP (Gold and Platinum) reservation window is 10 to 11 months.  Please see page 344 of the member's directory.



Thanks for providing the correct info. I'll update my post.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 8, 2018)

You are welcome.


----------



## brigian (Jan 9, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Hope the following clears up the little cloud on the issue of "If those are RARP or ARP is a little cloudy".
> 
> -  Go to your on line account.
> -  Click ownership details.
> ...



Huh , you learn something new everyday. Not that it matters but I just did what you suggested and realized my Smoky Mountains contract has RARP at Fairfield Glade. Would that be common ? Would all Smoky owners have that?
Thanks


----------



## Avislo (Jan 9, 2018)

In my experience, no, for the type of RARP being discussed here pertaining to contract ARP.  It happens or happened if a deeded UDI contract was bought at one location for a different location.  The selling location gets the RARP and the home resort goes to where the deed is.  I do not know if they still do this or not.  My Club Wyndham Access contract does not show a RARP.  My Towers on the Grove deeded contract shows one.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

The question that started all of this.

How can you get RARP at Clearwater Beach? NOT a single poster has showed any other way than to be VIP Gold or Platinum. I’ll add being Presidential Reserve although I’m pretty sure you had to buy those points from Wyndham also.

Yes Avislo can post correct information at times when he slows down and post direct information. This thread has been his best thread in my opinion.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

puppymommo said:


> I just wanted to clear up some misinformation about RARP posted on a different thread. The reason I am not replying on the original thread is that the thread is in response to a newbie question and I think the RARP issue is just confusing to the OP.
> 
> Anyway, it was stated that "if you are VIP Gold or Platinum you get some RARP reservation transactions. But that takes a minimum of 700,000 points bought directly from Wyndham for Gold or 1,000,000 points for Platinum." This in incorrect. RARP is not based on the size of contract and is not limited to VIP ownership. For example, I  own a 154,000 biennial resale contract at Wyndham Kingsgate. It gives me RARP at Wyndham Pagosa.


Please read the above post and tell me how I posted misinformation. Thread was clearly on Clearwater Beach


----------



## Avislo (Jan 9, 2018)

At a minimum, even if you limit the context of your remark to Clearwater and VIP Gold and Platinum, there are a number of ways more than one poster has described that do not require the buying of 700,000 or 1 million points from Wyndham.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

Avislo said:


> At a minimum, even if you limit the context of your remark to Clearwater and VIP Gold and Platinum, there are a number of ways more than one poster has described that do not require the buying of 700,000 or 1 million points from Wyndham.


I give you credit. Then you post this. Please tell me how any poster in this thread has found any other way to get RARP at CLEARWATER BEACH OTHER THAN TO BE VIP GOLD OR PLATINUM. PR reserve bought from Wyndham is still Platinum benefits outside of PR rooms
One step forward with you. Two steps back. I couldn’t believe I give you credit when I reread my post


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 9, 2018)

Braindead said:


> The question that started all of this.
> 
> How can you get RARP at Clearwater Beach? NOT a single poster has showed any other way than to be VIP Gold or Platinum. I’ll add being Presidential Reserve although I’m pretty sure you had to buy those points from Wyndham also.



To answer this DIRECT question - it was in the list above.   If you bought Clearwater from another resort, you can have ARP at one resort and RARP at the second resort.  (In my experience, it was because the resort was under construction and you could not get a deed from something that wasn't complete. Thus the deed was issued at resort 1)


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

sandkastle4966 said:


> To answer this DIRECT question - it was in the list above.   If you bought Clearwater from another resort, you can have ARP at one resort and RARP at the second resort.  (In my experience, it was because the resort was under construction and you could not get a deed from something that wasn't complete. Thus the deed was issued at resort 1)


Is Clearwater Beach sold at another resort with RARP at Clearwater Beach as in your scenario?
As far as I know the answer is no.  I stand by my statement.
If Wyndham never offered a contract with RARP at Clearwater Beach in your scenario and as discussed in this thread. It would be impossible for that to happen then


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 9, 2018)

I apologize for using the incorrect term (reciprocal is correct, not reverse). I also apologize to Braindead that I did not realize his/her statement was "clearly" limited only to Clearwater. Still I'm glad I started this thread because I for one did not realize that there are two types of RARP, one contract-based and the other VIP-based. Since I am a lowly resale owner, I did not know anything about the VIP-based one. That's why I love TUG! Always something to learn!


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 9, 2018)

CWA has some 70resorts as a home resort.  RARP are not good for your home resort.  So does that mean if you have all CWA, you cannot use your RARP at any of those resorts?  It did under the old system.  If you have both select and CWA, are all resorts available For RARP TOTHE EXTENT OF YOUR SELECT NUMBER OF POINTS?

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

raygo123 said:


> CWA has some 70resorts as a home resort.  RARP are not good for your home resort.  So does that mean if you have all CWA, you cannot use your RARP at any of those resorts?  It did under the old system.  If you have both select and CWA, are all resorts available For RARP TOTHE EXTENT OF YOUR SELECT NUMBER OF POINTS?
> 
> Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


There is no RARP at your home resort. You already have ARP at your home resort.
CWA has ARP benefits at all CWA resorts.
Not sure what your saying. Please clarify


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 9, 2018)

Given what you just said, if under ARP there is no availability.  So at 11 months you still want to go to one of the CWA resorts.  Can you use. A RARP TO BOOK AT 11 months if all you have are CWA points?  Now, if you have both CWA and select you can up to the number of select points you own?  

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

raygo123 said:


> Given what you just said, if under ARP there is no availability.  So at 11 months you still want to go to one of the CWA resorts.  Can you use. A RARP TO BOOK AT 11 months if all you have are zCWA points?  Now, if you have both CWA and select you can up to the number of select points you own?
> 
> Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


ARP is from 10-13 months. You are still using your ARP benefit at 11 months.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 9, 2018)

I think the idea is that we've been operating under the assumption that for ARP purposes, CWA and deeded inventory are separate for the same resort from 13 to 10 months. In some cases, CWA may have very little inventory at a resort, and a CWA owner might not be able to get an ARP reservation at that resort at, say, 12 months. But if they're VIP gold or platinum, are they able to use a RARP to make a reservation within the deeded inventory at that same resort at 11 months?


----------



## Avislo (Jan 9, 2018)

Per Wyndham, in a situation where all of you points are Club Wyndham Access points and you want ARP at a resort that is both Club Wyndham Access and Club Wyndham Plus resort (assuming the RARP reservation that is being used is one of the Gold or Platinum RARPs) can be used on the Club Wyndham Plus side at the 11 month point (assuming there is availability on the CWP side).


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> I think the idea is that we've been operating under the assumption that for ARP purposes, CWA and deeded inventory are separate for the same resort from 13 to 10 months. In some cases, CWA may have very little inventory at a resort, and a CWA owner might not be able to get an ARP reservation at that resort at, say, 12 months. But if they're VIP gold or platinum, are they able to use a RARP to make a reservation within the deeded inventory at that same resort at 11 months?


Interesting question. The only way to know would be a CWA Gold or Platinum member make a reservation and see a reduction in their RARP reservations available


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes but at 11 months you have access to All resorst units not just CWA inventory

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 9, 2018)

Braindead said:


> The question that started all of this.
> 
> How can you get RARP at Clearwater Beach? NOT a single poster has showed any other way than to be VIP Gold or Platinum. I’ll add being Presidential Reserve although I’m pretty sure you had to buy those points from Wyndham also.



Not sure why we are arguing again about Clearwater in this thread, when comments about Clearwater are best posted in that other thread. Having arguments run across multiple threads is confusing to those who do not follow every thread.

But since Braindead is seemingly seeking validation, I agree that he is correct in regard to his original point that it was not practical to suggest that the OP could acquire RARP rights at Clearwater. Given how costly that would be.

Because the actual the question that started all of this had nothing at all to do with ARP. In the other thread the OP simply asked if he needed to buy points from the developer to stay at Clearwater Beach. And a more complete response from Avisio that would have prevented all this quibbling.

I highlight that point because I think it is important that we realize that many questions here are from people who will/might interact with sales in immediate future. And the answers given can easily be relayed back to sales, and could create opportunities for sales to exploit. And I think we can all agree that we dont want to do that. For we definitely would not want the OP to spend $140k because someone on TUG told him he needed RARP to get into Clearwater. That would cause Brian's "money saved" counter to go down, and he would be sad. So do it for Brian.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 9, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Not sure why we are arguing again about Clearwater in this thread, when comments about Clearwater are best posted in that other thread. Having arguments run across multiple threads is confusing to those who do not follow every thread.
> 
> But since Braindead is seemingly seeking validation, I agree that he is correct in regard to his original point that it was not practical to suggest that the OP could acquire RARP rights at Clearwater. Given how costly that would be.
> 
> ...


I posted that because the OP ACCUSED me of posting misinformation in the other thread TITLED Clearwater Beach and that was the only resort discussed in the thread. OP used my statement on the other thread to start this one


----------



## Avislo (Jan 9, 2018)

Not trying to stir the pot, but this thread has more hits than the other one and I learned stuff I did not know along the way.  Thanks to the OP.


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 9, 2018)

Exactly.  And i have been doing that.  We are booked into clearwater one bedrm the 23rd of February for a week.  In this case it was booked before the new site.  RARP at 11 months.

By the same token being all CWA point owners could not use their RARP say at old town alexandria because it is their home resort.  Where a select owner can.

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 9, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Per Wyndham, in a situation where all of you points are Club Wyndham Access points and you want ARP at a resort that is both Club Wyndham Access and Club Wyndham Plus resort (assuming the RARP reservation that is being used is one of the Gold or Platinum RARPs) can be used on the Club Wyndham Plus side at the 11 month point (assuming there is availability on the CWP side).


Exactly. See previous post

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDMX2 (Jan 10, 2018)

CruiseGuy said:


> ARP is Advance Reservation Priority at 11-13 months out at your home resort, or with CWA inventory for those with CWA.  Presidential Reserve ARP gives you access to PR units at your home resort from 13-14 months (technically 11-14 months).
> 
> There are basically 3 kinds of RARP (Reciprocal ARP):
> 1. RARP on certain deeded contracts allows you ARP 11 months out at a named resort. I have a Bonnet Creek contract that gives me RARP at the Branson Meadows resort and another BC contract that gives me RARP at Nashville. The membership directory does not discuss this type of RARP, but it now shows up under your ownership on the new system when you have it on your contract.
> ...



This explains why I see RARP on my new-to-me Bonnet Creek resale contract, RARP is also at Branson Meadows.  I doubt we'll ever use that RARP, but it is nice to know why it shows up on my contract.


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 10, 2018)

Im wondering if RARP overrides VIP BOOKING WINDOW foe Margaritaville?

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Jan 10, 2018)

Not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 10, 2018)

Gold can book Margaritaville at 8 months.  But can you use a RARP at 11 months?

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Jan 10, 2018)

Margaritaville St Thomas is not showing any availability for me for the next year.  I can not test this one.


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 10, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Margaritaville St Thomas is not showing any availability for me for the next year.  I can not test this one.


Can you see plus resorts at 11 months? Or like i have had to call in.

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Jan 10, 2018)

Have only looked at a couple and yes I could.  Will check another one and get back.

Update:  Looked at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria and found this online:

All Room Types
2. Check-In DateDec 03, 2018
3. Checkout DateDec 06, 2018

Select Available Unit
_MORE INFORMATION_

Managed By Wyndham


Staying3 Nights
2 Bedroom Deluxe VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS

Staying3 Nights
3 Bedroom Presidential VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS


----------

